# New Furry Press, call for submissions



## JoScriver (May 21, 2013)

Hello!

A month or two ago I received permission to post this here from the moderator, so I hope now it still will apply. If not, I apologize for any confusion or conflict.

I wanted to share information about Furotica Ink--a new anthromorphic press that's finally launched today. Primarily the site will cater to 18+, but the important thing is that the writing is very strong and on the literary side (genre doesn't matter; we want well-written fiction). There are full submission guidelines available on the site, as well as a preview to my novel which will be released in the near future. Please feel free to check out www.furoticaink.com. We hope to see your submissions soon. 

If anyone has any questions, feel free to email info(at)furoticaink.com - someone on the team will be able to get back to you shortly. 

-Jo!


----------



## Nikolinni (May 27, 2013)

And of course it's erotic fiction, which I suck at writing. 

Oh well, better luck next time for me I suppose.


----------



## JoScriver (May 27, 2013)

To clarify, they do consider work that isn't 18+.  Worth a shot!


----------



## Dracologist84 (May 28, 2013)

I get it.  It's like reader's digest for furry erotica.  Cool stuff!  Do they take old projects, or do they only want new ones?


----------



## JoScriver (May 28, 2013)

I -believe- they take old stuff so long as it wasn't published elsewhere. If it was published online for free (like if you have a website) they might need to know that, so I might just put it in a query just in case. 

Good luck if you do!


----------



## Dracologist84 (May 29, 2013)

It sounds like a fun idea, but I'm not going to participate just yet.  Something about me doesn't allow for me to submit old stories and things.  Also, and most importantly.  Is there a length limit for submissions?


----------



## JoScriver (May 29, 2013)

Yes, on the submission guidelines, there are the word counts, query info, etc.


----------

